# DI-524 as my firewall



## MarieJoe (Oct 22, 2004)

Okay, I'm new to this whole router as firewall thing. 
I installed D-link's DI-524 yesterday and also use the firewall with WinXP SP2.
I am posting this here as I don't see it addressed in the firewall forum.

Is the router and the Win firewall sufficient to protect my PC?
I have several spyware, etc softwares in use and ProcesGuard.
Is there significant threats from outgoing stuff that I need to cover?

Is there something specaial I need to do to the router to protect me better? I am a total klutz when it comes to all those "rules" and advanced settings things.

I have had bad experiences with Norton and ZAP, esp the new ZAP 6.x. 

Thanks for any advice you can supply


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I have the same router and SP2. I dsiabled EVERY firewall. I've only had one virus in all the years I've been online.

For most people it's not always that great. If you have a hardware firewall then the one is SP2 is quite redundant. Leaving it at the default settings is usually enough to keep you sufficiently protected.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

FWIW, whether you have problems or not will be highly dependent on the websites you visit. I run a current AV program, and I regularly use AdAware and Microsoft AntiSpyWare. I have never run a firewall on any of the machines here, the router's firewall has been all I need.

If you don't practice "safe computing", then the full function firewall will help you isolate the bad guys when they attempt to connect to the net.

The SP2 is redundant if you have a router, since both only provide incoming protection. What you really need is a true firewall if you want to use one.


----------

